# Australian safety boots..



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

LoL


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

LMAO. Larry someone is going to lock you one day. But until then, keep 'em coming.

In the Ozarks we glue steel washers on the toe nails, paint our feet black, and lace up our toes.
Rand


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i could have sworn those were milled by the twc…cricky….some bloak designed them thar boots and is sellin them just to put some money into the kitty….....and is in some other country on the beach with a cold one…wearing the same thing…except no steel toe…..


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

Hahaha! Those are MY safety boots!!!!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Larry,
I have several shoes, do you sell the steel cap as attachment…. ha! MAID to ORDER …LOL


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL!! Good one


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Do you make them in extra wide?


----------



## misslolly (Sep 25, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha I'm on it


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sooooooo where do I get a pair????? summer is coming!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Shoes? What's that? Sumthin' ya eat?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

the last thing i want on my lady's thong is a steel cap!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

What colors do they come in?

Lee


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

Safty first, dont enter your workshop without them. It's very good idea but it takes the comfort of wearing the thongs.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a pair with magnetic toe caps just in case I spill some nails…thank for the chuckle Larry.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

I ware triple e size 11


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Funny !!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

a pair of those and two of your beer from the fridge woooden´t bee bad…LOL

take care
Dennis


----------

